# Moving To Canada - A Brief How-To



## AdrianR (Sep 19, 2008)

NB: Mods - can this be made Sticky?

Moving to Canada seems fairly easy but needs to be done properly. For most people, there will be one of two avenues to explore.

1. Apply for a skilled worker visa, without a job offer, from OUTSIDE Canada then sit and wait for it to be processed. Be prepared to wait a VERY long time.

2. Go to Canada as a tourist. Find an employer willing to hire you and sponsor you for a Temporary Work permit. Leave Canada and apply for that permit at the Canadaian Embassy in your home country. Once the permit has been issued, return to Canada to begin work. This way is often faster (a few months) but requires the cooperation of your potential employer and your own decisions having been made as to where you wish to live and work.

REMEMBER - the Internet is your friend. There are plenty of good information sources (such as Settlement.Org - Providing information and answers to settle in Ontario, Canada.) that mean you wouldn't necessarily have to use an agent of any kind.


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

AdrianR said:


> NB: Mods - can this be made Sticky?
> 
> Moving to Canada seems fairly easy but needs to be done properly. For most people, there will be one of two avenues to explore.
> 
> ...



how "long" is VERY long time?


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

from One year to 7 years 

-Kamran


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

kkmm said:


> from One year to 7 years
> 
> -Kamran


For some it can be 10 years, but the length of time depends on the route you take to Canada etc

Shazza151


----------



## maie_alvarez (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, Im just new in this forum and I just want to know if applying for manitoba nominee program will be faster than just applying for skilled worker in our embassy here in the Philippines. I read that you can apply being a tourist then later you could apply there personaly but don't you think its too expensive to do that specially while still here in the Philippines? Just applying for a tourist visa is already difficult. Can someone help me know how to get to canada the fastest way but not that expensive with my family or even just my self first then I will just get them when I'm settled already?btw, Im married with just 1 daughter. I am presently working in a hospital as an admitting officer. But I have previous jobs as a finance officer in a private school, manager of a derma clinic and a restaurant, and before my present job, I was in dubai working as an administrative assistant. im suppose to go back there but unfortunately my employment visa was never been released even until i exit back here in the Philippines. Due to that delay my boss decided not to push thru my employment since it's really taking so long for my visa to be released, well it's fine with me but ofcourse I still want to go abroad again specially in canada, so please can someone give me some tips on how and what to do? I will appreciate it so much thanks......


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

As long as you qualify for the Manitoba Nominee program, most likely it will be quicker than applying under the skilled worker category. But you will have to meet the criteria of the nominee program. Each province has one so worth checking what jobs are in demand, in each scheme.

If you come here on a tourist visa you will then need to find an employer willing to offer you a job and thus get a work permit to work here. Once you have this you can then apply for a skilled worker visa, which will allow you to get permanent residence status.

Both of these routes will be quicker then just applying under the skilled worker category. I am not sure but I would say the provincial nominee program would be cheaper and less risky because you will not have to come over to find a job first.

I hope this helps.
Best Wishes Louise 





maie_alvarez said:


> Hi, Im just new in this forum and I just want to know if applying for manitoba nominee program will be faster than just applying for skilled worker in our embassy here in the Philippines. I read that you can apply being a tourist then later you could apply there personaly but don't you think its too expensive to do that specially while still here in the Philippines? Just applying for a tourist visa is already difficult. Can someone help me know how to get to canada the fastest way but not that expensive with my family or even just my self first then I will just get them when I'm settled already?btw, Im married with just 1 daughter. I am presently working in a hospital as an admitting officer. But I have previous jobs as a finance officer in a private school, manager of a derma clinic and a restaurant, and before my present job, I was in dubai working as an administrative assistant. im suppose to go back there but unfortunately my employment visa was never been released even until i exit back here in the Philippines. Due to that delay my boss decided not to push thru my employment since it's really taking so long for my visa to be released, well it's fine with me but ofcourse I still want to go abroad again specially in canada, so please can someone give me some tips on how and what to do? I will appreciate it so much thanks......


----------

